# Potato ideas?



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

We buy a 50lb bag of spuds every fall, Well this year the bride bought 100lbs.

Anyone have a french fry recipe that don't use a deep fryer? Or just some good potato ideas other than the normal, mashed, baked, or fried?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

If I remember cut potatoes into fry size soak in sugar water then bake on greased tray. They still are not as crispy as I'd like though., potato soup I like to add meat to it, sausage, beef,chicken, or turkey bacon (less fat) if the soup is still to watery I add potato flakes to thicken. Same can be done with scalloped potatoes. Potato candy is pretty good too. Try spices on them, parsley, Cajun, lemon pepper, garlic, curry. If all else fails find out how to make vodka out of them.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Scalloped potatoes with cheese is so yummy....potato salad with dry ranch dressing fixed in it.....fried potatoes with ham and onions.....quesadillas with shredded potatoes, cheese and eggs.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

I roast a lot of my veggies.

Cube into pretty even sizes so they cook evenly. Toss in oil with some favorite seasoning. I like salt with rosemary, or chipotle. When evenly coated put in a HOT oven (450!) on a pizza pan or cookie sheet. Cook about 20 minutes, turning them about half way through... Should come out with slightly crunchy and darkened corners.

Works on most every veggie. Especially tasty as cauliflower!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

Also, if you have an old waffle iron.... Grate them thin like you're making hash browns, and stick them in the waffle iron! Mmmmmmmm! Best morning taters you can make!

I used to cheat and thaw out some bagged, frozen tater tots to put in the waffle iron when my kids were young.... LOL! Squish them and then use the waffle iron.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

Potatoe Tacos are popular here. Diced with some kielbasa sausage, dusted lightly with what tastes like taco seasoning, saluted or grilled until tender. Folded into a tortilla...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

A pretty variation of the Roasted tater: slice thinly, coat in seasoned oil, and rearranged back into a little stack, then baked or roasted. Kinda like you disassemble them from a round potatoe and then re-stack the slices into a standing stack of round slices.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

We eat a lot of potatoes.
I'll stop now.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

one thing I like to make with potatoes is first cube them, then roll the cubes in Parmesan salt and pepper and bake. This works with other spices as well. Another idea is making perogies from them if you want a change - additional filling anything to your tastes.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

Also another idea is make stuffed potatoes - I personally like bacon cheddar with real bacon and cheddar - make it very moist thus freezes decently. Should mention I don't know exactly how long they last frozen because a 50lb bag will last me about 1 month there just that good :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

Convoy said:


> Also another idea is make stuffed potatoes - I personally like bacon cheddar with real bacon and cheddar - make it very moist thus freezes decently. Should mention I don't know exactly how long they last frozen because a 50lb bag will last me about 1 month there just that good :grin:



LOL! I need a bigger freezer!


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

TraciInTexas said:


> LOL! I need a bigger freezer!


LOL for me this is a treat since 4lbs of bacon and 3lbs of cheese cost a pretty penny especially how fast I burn through them. Usually I cheap out and fry mine with onions and pepper or pan roast them with garlic


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

Bacon, cheese, and butter should be in their own food group!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Potato pancakes, gnocchi or dumplings, German sweet n sour tater salad.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Fill a cookie sheet with washed, pierced potatoes, bake 350* for about 1 hour (more if the potatoes are really big) test for doneness.

Now you have the makings for some quick meals. Cube up (I peel them first...husband and boys like the skins) and brown in a frypan, good with fried eggs.

I also cube them up and throw them in casseroles.....breakfast casserole, sausage gravy w/ cubed potatoes mixed in, hamburger gravy with cubed potatoes mixed in, pot pies, chicken and gravy.

Brown in frypan with leftover meat and you have hash. (cubed)

Pour some ranch dressing over and heat, top with cheddar cheese.(cubed)

Potato salad.

Mix in with chili, and top with cheese. (cubed)

I have also mixed the cubed potatoes with a little leftover sloppy joe and that was good too!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

It's a lot of work, but you can slice the potatoes with your cheese grater into thin chips and dry them. I like to boil them in water later to re-hydrate and make scalloped potatoes, au-graten potatoes, and even oven baked potato chips (more like fries than chis, but still real good). They don't mash well like this, but they do take up less freezer space, and don't go bad under the sink.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I just made potatoes in cream. Slice them thin like scalloped and layer whatever you want in them and then add cheese and a little cream on top


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Have a look at this recipe. 
http://www.cooks.com/recipe/vg69w6mm/baked-french-fries.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Some ideas for you:

1. Chop up small and add to equal amounts of yellow onions. Add garlic to taste and throw in a handfull of dried seaweed for seasoning. Cook in sauce pan until all is tender, then add milk. (I use canned/condensed milk to match the amount of water still in the sauce pan.) Add a tablespoon of butter and sprinkle Cayenne pepper on top just prior to serving. Makes a real nourishing soup; and you can add left over baked chicken to if want.

2. Shave your potatoes to where they look pretty much like potatoe chips. Toss with one or two kinds of your favorite cheese. Add a handfull of crushed dried nettle and season with sea salt. Can add a pinch of Old Bay and bake...yummmmmm

3. Bake nice sized potatoes. Then cut them in half oblong. Sprinkle the tops of those halves with some sea salt and a little black pepper; then lay flat pieces of American Cheese over. Stick in oven just long enough to melt the cheese.

4. Potato salad: Simply cut the potatoes into bit-sized pieces and boil in water seasoned with butter. Then add some fresh chopped purple-skinned onions, some sweet relish, a touch of mustard, some hard boiled egg and a bit of perminto. Stir in Hellman's mayo just enough to get it all to stick well together and serve.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

no 1 is best with waxy potatoes though floury will work 3,5,7 have to be floury type 2,4 don't really care what type of potato it is.


1 Cut into cubes about 1/2 inch either fry or coat in oil and bake in the oven until brown, serve with any other root veg done the same way and top with cripsy bacon and/or a fried/poached egg.


2 Thinly slice sprinkle with salt and any flavouring you want, then lay out slightly overlapping like fish scales on a baking tray (I use paper under) and cook untill they are crispy round the edges.

3 Scotish potato pancakes; Mix mashed potatoes with enough flour to form a soft but rollable dough and a little salt. roll out in circles about 1/4 inch thick and 8 in accross. score a cross half way through (so you can split them when they are done) and dry fry untill golden brown. to serve reheat in a toaster or fry, and top with whatever you fancy for breakfast.

4 Filled potatos or potato skins.
Filled skins, bake potatoes (or in the microwave) slice in quarters scoop out the middles, (use it for the pancakes above) top with cheese, onion, bacon etc etc and bake in the oven until golden. Or you can mix the filling with the cheese etc and refill and then bake, makes a whole meal that way.

5 Hungarian potato bread.
This tastes devine but the dough is SO sticky when you make it. it also doesn't keep well. 
1lb mashed potato, 2 tsp dried yeast. 13oz white flour 1tsp salt 1/2 tsp caraway seeds (optional) mix warm potatos with flout and yeast, kneed as usual (this is damned hard as it's really sticky) leave it to rise for 1 hour, it doesn't rise much but don't worry it will in the oven. knock it back let it rise again for 30mins bake at 427F for about 1 hour.

6 fondant potatoes
For when you're being fancy! slice them into nice barrel shapes put some butter in a pan with a lid. fry the bottoms till a nice golden brown, do the same with the tops, then pour in stock half way up put on the lid and cook untill done. they look stunning, but you waste quite a lot getting them into a nice neat shape.

7 gnocchi
half mashed potato, half strong flour, an egg and some salt, mix to a firm dough. then form into small balls and boil use it like pasta, this also works with mashed up pumpkin.

8 Potato rosti
Grate the potatoes squeeze out all the extra water, and fry them (or use a waffle iron) you cna add any seasoning or onion if you like.

9 Curry. curried potatoes are great, look up bombay aloo for a start. (I'm stopping now, so not writing that one out too )


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

Crispy Roasted Potatoes

Par boil the scrubbed potatoes in their jackets 10 minutes.
Drain, cool just enough to be able to handle gingerly.
Cut each potato into 6 wedges lenthwise leaving skins on.
Set onto a well greased (Duck, chicken or goose fat is best) baking sheet.
Season to taste with Salt and Pepper and Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, Celery Salt and grated Nutmeg and maybe some paprika if you like a little spice.
Roast 45 minutes stirring around every 10-15 minutes or so, until brown and crispy.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Shepard's Pie! I make one that is simple but so good. Seasoned cooked burger in casserole dish, then mashed potatoes, cheese on top. Throw in oven, heat until cheese is melted. Yummy!


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

The OP has probably long since found something to do with their potatoes, but just to add to all the good ideas here...

Peel and slice potatoes into fries. Deep fry about half-way done, not browned, and drain on paper towels. Freeze in zip lock bags and finish frying when you are ready to eat. Can also be baked instead of fried when ready to eat. These are just like frozen Ore-Ida fries in the frozen section of the grocery store. So good!

I had canned a whole year's worth of potatoes and although they were good, they had that "canned" taste to them and were not terribly popular at our house, so last year I tried making fries. They have been a big hit! 


SBJ


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

*Salt Potatoes*

Mix 4 oz. (4 Tablespoons) salt per quart of water in a pot.
Add as many very small (golfball size or smaller), unpeeled potatoes as will fit, or as many as you need.
Bring to a boil and boil about 25 minutes or until tender.
Scoop out the potatoes and let air dry. (The salt water can be reused.)
When the potatoes are dry they will have a white salt coating on them.
Melt some butter in a bowl and add the potatoes and roll or stir around.

These are great, especially as a snack.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

sweetbabyjane said:


> The OP has probably long since found something to do with their potatoes, but just to add to all the good ideas here...


Nope, still here.

I happened to check the supply last weekend, and surprisingly we only have about 35~40 lbs left. That should bring us into early june, and that works out great.

We have about 15lbs of large onions to use up yet, I'm thinking some blooming onion's with some other appetizers now.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a link to the recipe I use for doing potato wedges/fries in the oven - http://allrecipes.com/recipe/oven-fresh-seasoned-potato-wedges/detail.aspx

They taste good and my wife and children all like them.


----------

